# 쉽게 설명하자면



## Outliers

쉽게 설명하자면 
쉬운예를 들어 설명하자면

요거 어떻게 말하면 좋을까요?


----------



## englishking

simply 란 단어를 사용하시면 됩니다.

It's simply because they are mammals...... 그건 간단히 그것들은 포유동물이기 때문이야... 이런식으로요.


----------



## jakartaman

내용상 간단히, 짧게 말해서가 아니고 이해하기 쉬운 예를 들어 설명한다는 말같은데
특별히 정해진 표현은 없고,
To make it simple, I'll give you an example. 어쩌구 저쩌구
Here's a good example. 어쩌구 저쩌구
등의 문장으로 시작하시면 되겠네요.


----------



## kenjoluma

... 아... 영어 번역 이야기였구나...


----------



## chemnerd

Put simply, 이하 설명   <- 교과서에서 자주 나오는 표현입니다. simply because는 just because랑 같은 말입니다. (단지 ~라는 이유로) 쉽게 표현한다는 말 아니에요.


----------

